
Male hormonal anticonception trial halted - yread
http://press.endocrine.org/doi/abs/10.1210/jc.2016-2141
======
DrScump
The abstract doesn't say _why_ :

"Following the recommendation of an external safety review committee the
recruitment and hormone injections were terminated early."

Was it because of this? "The frequencies of mild to moderate mood disorders
were relatively high."

